# 180/225 mpg ??



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

WELL...now that i have come around to the fact that i got lied to and ripped off in my eyes :? dont get me wrong im still gutted about it, but hey its still a rapid hot car 

Right anyway back to my topic ,just wondering if theres a mpg difference from the 180 to the 225, asking because my cars a thirsty boy 

I get around 24 miles for ten pounds :?:

any way i can check my mpg like you all can or is it different because my cars imported??


----------



## turtleTT (May 14, 2008)

you can check the miles per gallon by how many litres you put in to the miles you get ie. Â£10 roughly 10 litres for 24 miles = 12 mpg... :lol:


----------



## s_jon (Sep 6, 2006)

I think you have something wrong, in my 180 I get over 300 miles from Â£60, that is from mixed driving, but never driving like I am on an econamy run.


----------



## elz2008 (May 27, 2008)

12mpg is all im getting, running a decat and straight thru exhaust tho and stage 2 map and my right foot is bolted to the floor with like well huge bolts hahahaha


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

i drove on the motorway after putting ten pounds in and got 24-26 miles and it was very low as the warning light had been on around 10 miles :? 
i was going fast, but not pushing him much. Im putting petrol in real often and trying to work out what mpg, shame they dont have comps on the imports :?

little things like this annoy me about having import, when i wanted uk model :?


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

I think with things like- bigger wheels, customised exhaust, induction kit and upgraded dump will increase fuel comsumption, just didnt think it would make my car that thirsty lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a 180 BHP Golf remapped and modded to 220 BHP and a 225 TTR remapped and modded to 280 BHP and the MPG is about the same with both of them I get about 300 miles to a tank of petrol 
If you are only getting 26 miles to Â£10 I think you have a problem some were


----------



## Loftlie (May 25, 2008)

Since buying my 180 TT, I am getting 31 to the gallon-This is a mixture of motorway & town driving.


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm getting 37mpg mixed and 44mpg on a run from my 225. Standard and unmodded - so far :wink:

Scotty225


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Ours is usually between 25 and 30mpg.
Someone will be along to do a proper conversion no doubt, but what's petrol these days, just over Â£5 a gallon? So 25mpg ~ 25 miles per Â£5
(blimey, scarily expensive when I look at it like that!)


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

If you're sure of your figures, you really need to get that car looked at Sherrie. That's the worst average mpg figure I've heard on the forum, and that's from a guy who's driving a V6 mainly around town! (24.9 average)


----------



## biotechnology (Mar 12, 2008)

I top up my tank to full once or twice a week.Always check how much I got MPG wise.Worst is 26.3 mpg & best is 31.8.Unmodded


----------



## RickyTT (Nov 8, 2007)

Figures say that the 225 should get 30 MPG and the 180 should get 31 MPG
http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/specs/Sum ... x?model=47

I get around 28 - 32 MPG depending on what sort of driving I'm doing - I would highly recommend getting your motor checked.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Major Problem said:


> If you're sure of your figures, *you really need to get that car looked at Sherrie*. That's the worst average mpg figure I've heard on the forum, and that's from a guy who's driving a V6 mainly around town! (24.9 average)


Gotta agree...my *V6* has remap, different exhaust, sports cat, plus I drive it hard and yet still average 24.8.
Would expect any 180 or 225 to better my mpg figure.
Take it to a good independent and have it serviced/logged/checked out.
You'll save their cost in petrol within a few months.

Average mpg was discussed on this thread last week.
No figure was anywhere near as low as yours.  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=
John.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Sherrie,

Fill it up to full, reset the milometer and see how many miles you have done when the warning light comes on. From there you will have about 30/40 miles left in the tank.

Don't risk it though, fill up soon as.

You should be getting roughly 260/300 miles from a full tank to the warning light.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i get about 28mpg on my 225


----------



## nettica (Apr 30, 2008)

According to the DIS.. I am getting 32.3 mpg, in a QS.. Mostly motorway driving, but tend to give it some beans everywhere else...


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

YIKES  im getting poo mpg compared to u all.. worried now!

Im going to fill my tank up to the top, and like someone said in the thread wait till yellow light comes on :!: and record what miles i have done and hopefully that will help me find out what im getting!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

as above, best to fill it up and see how many miles you get from a full tank.

what sort of driving does this included, stop and start traffic or motorway runs?

according to my dis on a estimate of 22 mile daily round trip to work through city centre etc. i get beween 27-30mpg and get about 150 miles from Â£30, filling this up when the light comes on.

although on long distance get 30-36mpg on motorway runs

however i thought the calculation is (estimate) :
(mileage / litres ) * 4.54

but comparing the above 27-30mpg, it doesn't quite stack up
i.e. (150 miles / 26.8 litres) * 4.54 = 25.4 mpg

Â£30/Â£1.119 = 26.81

i will be doing a long trip, bristol to brighton, and will take note over the weekend


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

using above calc, yours is (say Â£1.119 per litre)

24 miles / 8.9
*
4.54

= 12.2 mpg

as above try recording a full tank.

say you are getting 24 miles from Â£10. a full tank should take more than Â£60, but say a factor of 6 (Â£60/Â£10), therefore on your current driving style, roads, and car your car would only get 24x6 = 144 miles from a full tank.

you really need to be pushing constantly to get that.

do you know what remap you have?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry mate but I think you win the award for buying the ringer of a car. 12.2mpg :roll:

I get 26mpg and 300 miles to a tank and even at that the fuel bills are a jk.

Did you contact a solicitor or are you letting it slide?

ps - not about your mpg they won't care about that :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Sherrie,

Your MPG issue has nothing to do with the car being imported or not. There's nothing wrong with an imported car, I have had many in the past and provided yours in not LHD there are only marginal specification difference. In fact if yours is RHD then it was probably ordered and spec'd for the UK market and then imported. The only difference here being that on a new imported car you only get the two year manufactures warranty where as for a K purchased car you get one year dealership plus the two year manufactures warranty.

I would not worry about the TT being imported, the main thing is it running correctly, if not then go back to where you bought if from and take up the issue there. Also if the car was sold to you as a 225 and turns out to be a 180 then even as a second hand purchase you have legal rights under the sale of goods act.

Go get some proper / legal advice and help.


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

> I'm getting 37mpg mixed and 44mpg on a run from my 225. Standard and unmodded - so far
> 
> Scotty225


same here, that's sensible driving though, goes down to about 20mpg if i boot it! :twisted:


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi, in my standard 180 TTR I get about 32mpg in mixed driving, but only 27/28mpg if the hood is down, due to increased air resistance in the cabin


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

32.44mpg average over 20000 miles (yep - I'm anal !)
Remapped 225


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, by the way - the DIS usually reads about 2mpg over optimistic. My figures are the real ones (DIS says over 34).

I've checked all this with countless, fill to the brim measurements, DOS and sat nav.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW  im getting alot of feedback here!

Firstly- I know that having an import wouldnt effect my mpg lol.. im just stating the fact that with my car being an import im guessing i dont get this 'DIS' what you all seem to mention :? 
ive had an FTO (import) and it was fine 8)

Secondly- I have tried checking my mpg a couple of times, seems to be around 25-30 miles for ten pounds on the a1,(70-80mph) 
I put 20 pounds in and got about 55-60 miles driving 70-80..maybe slighty over this :wink: was also around 30mph around town.. BUT i was slightly into my reserve..SO i am going to fill my tank this week to try suss out for sure what i am actually getting.  will keep you all posted :!:

Erm as of now i havent taking any steps or recieved any legal advice, as i feel with it being over a month ago now that no one will do anything about it.. kinder feel like they will say its my fault for buying the car if you get me :?  gosh im so negative i know but just feel like its my fault  
To be honest i really dont know what to do :?: 
On one hand i have evidence, but unsure what the outcome would be, unsure what i would get out of it :?: 
After reading my thread and what all you guys have said to me it kinder motivates me to want to do something about it :!:


----------



## turtleTT (May 14, 2008)

everyday you only think about it is another day you add on to the running total when you tell yourself how long its been noe, get your finger out and get the ball rolling :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Understand how p'eed off you must be but a phone call or two, even if it comes to nothing is worth it...

Try the Citizens Advice Bureau

LOCAL OFFICES


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you smell fuel outside the car? Is it leaking? Is someone stealing your fuel at night?

Just a thought as it's pretty grim on mpg.

Scotty225


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to CAB asap.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Modded 225 running on V-Power:

Motorways 35 to 38 mpg - 420 to 450mile range (best ever 480 to Le Mans last year)

Generally 29-33mpg - 360 to 400mile range

Nurburgring - 11mpg (range n/a :lol: )


----------

